# Dell E228WFP or Dell UltraSharp 2208WFP?



## codehammer (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm planning to get a 22" LCD Monitor. Primary usage is gaming, while secondary usage is for browsing etc.

I had in mind the Samsung 226BW, Samsung 2232BW, LG L226WTQ and ViewSonic VX2255.

I had hit SP road today (12 Jan) to find the prices. Unfortunately the Samsung models don't seem available. They were quoting approx 21K when will come into stock (2 Weeks). No one seemed to know about the LG. The ViewSonic was quoted to me @ ~21K

The Dell monitors work out much cheaper @ ~13K to 15K.
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs


Dell E228WFP is at ~13K, while the Dell UltraSharp 2208WFP is @ ~14K. Which should I take?

The UltraSharp seems to have slightly better specs (1000 Contrast vs 800, 4 USB ports vs none). It also has a pretty good stand (Height, Tilt and Swivel), while E228WFP doesnt have a fully adjustable stand.

What I'm a bit afraid of is that the UltraSharp seems like a new product, so there might be issues in the initial product runs. The E228WFP has been around for some time, so it seems a bit safer. I had a look @ the Nov PCQ and they have awarded the Best Monitor of the year to Dell E228WFP. 

Can anyone in B'lore tell me how long Dell takes to deliver? The Dell operations in India seem to be based out of B'lore, so I'm hoping it'll be faster than in other parts of the country. 

Alternatively, if you can suggest any good 20" or 22" LCD monitors for my usage scenarios under 15K,* available in B'lore*, please do


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

If u are a gamer, you ll need better color reproduction.. 
So this ll be the better option
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/ap/topics/forms/en/quote?c=in&cs=&l=en&s=gen


----------



## wirelessraj (Jan 19, 2008)

I would strongly recommend for LG L226WTQ.

LG has got 2 MS of response time, which is very important for gaming!!!

About Dell entry level monitors read this:


> These entry level monitors will not have the higher end panels (S-IPS/S-PVA, viewing angle 178°) and will have a reduced viewing angle of 160°. They use the TN Film panel. This combination is causing some monitors to appear to be darker in certain areas depending on your viewing angle. When viewed straight on it will appear to be normal. When changing your viewing angle (view from the top, bottom or sides) certain parts of the monitor may appear darker or discolored. For the entry level monitors (E248WFP, E228WFP, E207WFP, 2208WFP, SP2208WFP, SP2008WFP), this is normal and within specifications.
> 
> As stated by Dell itself : LINK


LG L226WTQ has got viewing angle of 170° against Dell's 160°!!!

The best part is this LG monitor costs Rs.12990 (inclusive of all taxes) at Croma, Bangalore. Getting one myself tomorrow!!!


----------



## anispace (Jan 19, 2008)

22inch for just Rs.12000 .. r u serious. is it any good? 

Post a review after u buy it.

edit:: looks good and its even got a dvi interface. but why is it so cheap? Did the guys at croma quote the price correctly?

edit2:: @wirelessraj        
even that LG model uses a TN panel.. same as the Dell value series.


----------



## wirelessraj (Jan 20, 2008)

The price quoted by Croma on the LG 22" is correct - LINK

The LG monitor do uses TN panel but by looking at all the good review it has got (Pro as well as the user reviews on sites like NewEgg.com) I feel its better than the Dell monitor that too at this price!!!


----------



## utsav (Jan 20, 2008)

Dell should be better


----------



## hash!! (Jan 20, 2008)

ultrasharp's are pretty cool... and well, the price difference isnt that huge... but the prices given on the website arent tax inclusive... add 10-12% tax to it...


----------



## rosemolr (Jan 20, 2008)

i prefer LG L226WTQ...superb clarity yaar..my all time fav


----------



## apacheman (Jan 20, 2008)

well, i find this Dell SP2008WFP quite a steal, its got a 2MP webcam n an integrated mic too for sumthin over 13k. and its 22" brethren is around 15k, n they got those Dell TrueLife n TrueColour stuff.
that'll be a good buy keepin in view the bells n whistles we get with it.
i am using a 17" crt right now, n i do plan to buy one of the Dell's offering soon. do you ppl think i should go for the 22" or the 20", will the 22" look TOO big? i'm sorta confused.


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jun 20, 2008)

I am located in Bangalore and am pretty much interested in getting a Dell SP2208WFP. Can one please let me know the contact where I may get it at a cheaper rate. I got a quotation from a Dell person which is 16800/- including taxes and shipment. I think it is way too high. Not sure about the price at Golchha on S P Road. Any information will be helpful. Thanks in advance. If you know about the availability and price of Samsung 2243BW in Bangalore, please let me know about that too.


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jul 1, 2008)

Just booked Dell SP2208WFP. Now the waiting begins for the monitor to arrive. Will crack a 'nariyel' (coconut) on it as it arrives!  It is the result of 3 weeks search and survey and little bargaining.


----------



## neerad (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi indrajit, if you have received your monitor, could you let me know one thing? - is the screen glossy or matte?


----------

